

https://analytics.google.com returns 404. No issue with "http" - casouniquo
https://analytics.google.com/

======
mutant
7 points.. front page. i really don't get HN anymore. it's not community, it's
editorship

~~~
topbanana
DevOps news

------
osthafen
[https://www.google.com/analytics/](https://www.google.com/analytics/) ?

------
chris_wot
Oops.

------
good_guy
If you drop the 's' it'll redirect to the correct url.
[http://analytics.google.com/](http://analytics.google.com/)

Edit: Sorry, didn't read the whole title.

~~~
mpclark
>didn't read the whole title

Today's internet in a nutshell :)

